

Appresenter: Showcase your apps professionally on high quality 3D models - peterpaulis
http://appresenter.com/

======
austinstorm
Easier than trying to photograph phones, with all their reflective surfaces...

------
rvikmanis
Resenting apps since 2014.

------
jkscm
Is it just me or do these look a bit uncanny?

